# Little Beaver Creek



## mayfly418

I would like to expand my fly fishing locations and was considering this creek.
Can anyone advise me on where to fish and the best times of the year? 
I am a C&R angler.

Thanks in advance,

Mayfly418


----------



## originalgamehogg

I fish the creek but catch only small stuff mostly chubs and suckers every once in a while pick up some good smallies but if you come to this creek you are waisting your time I live 5 min from there I tried everything... better to take the drive and go to conneaut or ashtabula for steelhead it is worth the drive i will be there this up coming weekend if the creek is fishable


----------



## WhoolyBugger

mf418,

pm sent

Got a canoe or kayak? Good spots along the creek to stop and cast.


----------



## Procraftboats21

trust me, it is full of smallmouth. near sprucevale and fredricktown.


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Beautiful place to fish. I had great luck using #6 white muddlers catching LM ,SM ,hybrid stripers and white bass. Late Spring is really good time and the summer is good also early morning and in the evening.


----------



## fishing pole

How easy to wade is it and how about the state park area for wading. Can i hike in a few miles and work my way back? Thanks guys.


----------



## rweis

Not sure where "originalgamehogg" is coming from. Here's the ODNR report - 
LITTLE BEAVER CREEK (Columbiana County)
Smallmouth bassBased on summer 2002 electrofishing surveys, there were excellent numbers of smallmouth bass which exceeded 12, with very good numbers of fish which were 15 or more. A note to anglers: Starting on March 1, 2008, the 15 minimum size limit, 1 fish limit for smallmouth bass in the Ohio waters of Little Beaver Creek has been
removed. The regulation is now a 5 fish daily limit with no minimum size. OUTLOOK:
EXCELLENT


----------



## flytyer

You guys are probably talking about 2 different creeks. There is one up along Lake Erie, and is there another one down Columbus way?


----------



## nooffseason

Beaver Creek that enters Lake Erie in Lorain is not the excellent SM fishery. The Beaver Creek State Park area about 40 miles south of Youngstown, from what I hear, is great.


----------



## Metzie

I ditto austins post. There are a lot of smallies. You just have to find them. Where do do you live gamehogg? I would like to hook up sometime for a trip for steelies. I live close to Beaver Creek as well.


----------



## originalgamehogg

The original post was for FLY FISHING!!! I catch tons of fish in the creek I live 3 minuts from the creek I fish atleast three times a week there I catch lots of fish but not on the fly rod. Live bait works great so does small crayfish crank baits twisters the other guy that posted was correct grimms bridge to fredrick town is great on everything never know what you will catch Fly fishing the creek is rough that is why I said it sucked you are waisting your time but with spinning outfit you will have fun


----------



## rweis

Original - I'm curious as to why you say it is not FFable? Too much overhanging stuff? Thanks.


----------



## Metzie

You can flyfish the creek. Just like any smaller stream you have to control your line. It can be done. It is full of macroinvertibrates including big stones, caddis, mayflys and hellgrimites. I have also done well on poppers during the summer. Good Luck.


----------



## originalgamehogg

It is fly fishable but ther is not the qualiity of fish there as up north If you call good fishing 2lb smallies 15 lb suckers and carp,12 inch stripers and chubs good fishing it is there with a fly rod the creek is well fly fishable so lake erie 5 miles out but it is not worth the effort fish are there understand where I am coming from not trying to discourage anybody but telling them an opinion from someone who stops almost every day for 15 min or so in the summer I drive past the east and west fork everyday to go to and from work I dont know if the fish advisory was lifted or not some of the signs are missing but some are still up (mirex ) from above logtown rd


----------



## rweis

2 lb SM and 15 lb Carp! Okay by me, especially on a fly rod. Does anyone know what the campsites at the park are like?


----------



## Metzie

Well said, but I have seen some 3 and 4 pounders. They are far and few in between. However, those carp can run you around for awhile. 

The campsites are pretty secluded. They are getting 5 electric sites to be done by the end of april. They have pit toilets and a sunshower.


----------



## jkurtz7

I like Little Beaver creek, but I haven't had much luck there. All I've caught is two 8' smallmouth, and some monster chubs that were bigger than the bass.
Now I've only fished the creek twice, so I can't comment on how the creek really fishes. I'm just relaying my two trips there. 
I will be camping and fishing there at least once this year, so I may change my tactics next trip. I've been told by a friend of mine, that he uses a full sinking line and swings streamers. He claims to catch lots of smallmouth on Little Beaver using that method. More so than using a floating line and streamers and poppers. 

J.


----------



## originalgamehogg

black woolybugger worked yesterday one smallmouth and handful of chubs in state park under new bridge


----------



## jkurtz7

Has the new bridge been completed? 

J.


----------



## Metzie

The iron bridge at the main part of the park near the pioneer village is complete. I believe they are going to replace the bridge at Sprucevale. I think they are to start in the fall sometime.


----------

